# Linux World Expò [UPDATED]

## .:deadhead:.

Gechi al LInux World Expò a Milano

//update 13-9-04

http://www.linuxworldexpo.it/it/

Periodo di svolgimento

Da mercoledì 22 settembre a venerdì 24 settembre 2004

Sede

Crowne Plaza Milan Linate

Via K. Adenauer, 3 - San Donato Milanese - MILANO

Orari di apertura

Espositori: 09.00 - 19:30

Visitatori: 10:00 - 18:00

I gechi avranno l'onore di avere sia FonderiaDigitale che Peach a tenere speech [brr... che gioco di assonanze...], La partecipazione all'evento è gratuita previa registrazione.  

I gechi non avranno stand, nessun lug o altra realtà ci ospiterà  :Sad:  Potremo contare solo sulle nostre forze.

Per quanto mi sarà umanamente possibile cercherò di tenere aggiornato questo primo post.

---------

Persone:

Chi viene precisamente? [chi 6, che giorni vieni, da che ora a che ora]

Siamo presenti come gechi? Dobbiamo registrarci?

Codadilupo con deadhead e [forse] federico tiengono uno speech [come gechi] il 22 alle ore 13, titolo "Usare linux in produzione: Euronia e UNI trieste"

Peach tiene il suo speech [come comunità utenti Gimp] il 24 alle ore 16, titolo: "GIMP, un software opensource per il fotoritocco e la grafica 2D"

Marketing:

Le magliette ci saranno [vedi da qui in giù]

Chi c'è già stato può esplicare quale sarà il target a cui ci troveremo davanti? [/me genio... se è il primo in italia  :Rolling Eyes:  ]

bisogna solo capire se la faccenda delle magliette sarà solo per chi la richiederà tramite il mitttico form [che non so se è già up o meno] o ci sarà anche la possibilità di fare propaganda. Di sicuro alla fine dello speech di Fonderia occuperemo la sala per vendere, ma non ho idea di altri momenti utili, se non avrem  stand  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pro Diffusione Gentoo tra le Aziende:

Per la diffusione tra le aziende di gentoo potrebbe essere utile avere alcune succes stories o di passaggio a gentoo o di società che usano in produzione gentoo. 

Al Webbit più di una persona ci hanno chiesto questo tipo di info, probabilmente tecnici alla ricerca del precedente per convincere i loro superiori.

Un bel po' di tempo fa avevo letto sulla GWN [mi pare, forse, non sono affatto sicuro di averla letta lì...] che c'era una società di Verona che si occupava di infrastrutture bancarie e usava SOLO GENTOO /sbav qualcuno potrebbe per favore controllare se me lo sognato e trovare la GWN relativa? //EDIT trovata! grazie LAN: la società è la euronia. Per il LWE abbiamo scelto come success stories euronia appunto e l'università di Trieste. Ma la ricerca continua  :Very Happy: 

A proposito potremmo pubblicizare la ns presenza al LWE sulla GWN

Ho mandato una mail a gwn-feedback@gentoo.org linkando anche questo 3d, speriamo di apparire

A proposito, potremmo chiedere tramite GWN a tutte le società italiane che usano gentoo in produzione di mettersi in contatto con qualcuno di noi così da creare un elenco di succes stories o quanto meno per avere dei precedenti... //EDiT: idea da tenere in considerazione per il futuro

Insomma io un po' di spunti li ho buttati, forse anche esagerati...

gechi all'arrembaggio  :Smile: 

iauz

PS

se il 3d viene bene lo si potrebbe piazzare in stiky fino al lieto evento... ai mod l'ardua sentenza  :Smile: [/b]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che giorno/ a che ora / dove Fonderia tiene il suo speech? About what?

 

dovrebbe essere il 22 alle ore 13; argomento "Usare linux in produzione: realizzazione di un'architettura di accesso unico centralizzazto basata sull'identita' (single sign-on)" o qualcosa del genere... al titolo ci devo pensare meglio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> al titolo ci devo pensare meglio.

 Sei presente come membro dei gechi, per i fatti tuoi o a nome di una società?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

come Gechi. ma come vedi tutti i seminari parlano di linux come movimento, direi di restare in linea con gli altri. che poi gli esempi di implementazione siano fatti con gentoo, quello mi pare chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

aggiungimi:

sarò presente con un talk su GIMP il 24 ore 16 dal titolo:

GIMP, un software opensource per il fotoritocco e la grafica 2D

 :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

entrambi i talk sono molto interessanti!

Per quello di Fonderia e' un po' un casino per l'ora ma vedro' d'esserci.

Per quello di Peach, sono interessato perche' sono decisamente una chiavica con gimp e vorrei capire le potenzialita'.

Tenchiu  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

io saro' presente con un talk "reclutamento della claque per i gechi"  :Wink: 

in pratica mi metto fuori con dei tarball gridando "gekit fresco ! gekit bello ! accattatevi 'nu gekìt !"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Siamo presenti come gechi? Dobbiamo registrarci?
> 
> 

 

Siamo presenti in una conferenza, ma non abbiamo uno stand. A giorni devo risentire l'organizzazione per sapere, cercheró di ricordarmi di chiedere se abbiamo inviti.

Alla peggio, peach, ne hai che ti avanzano?

 *Quote:*   

> Le magliette ci saranno vedi da qui in giù]
> 
> Chi c'è già stato può esplicare quale sarà il target a cui ci troveremo davanti?

 

Esserci giá stati é un casino perhcé é il primo che si tiene in Italia. Il target credo che sia molto aziendale, quindi non sono sicuro che potrai fare il venditore ambulante. Per questo ti avevo chiesto se avevi agganci con qualcuno che aveva lo stand (es juichi, openlabs), mi hai risposto che secondo coda quelli del milug sono piú ganzi, da cui intuisco che la tua risposta é negativa.

E comunque quelli giá vendono magliette mi sa che non é bello chiedere ospitalitá per fare concorrenza

 *Quote:*   

> Un bel po' di tempo fa avevo letto sulla GWN che c'era una società di Verona che si occupava di infrastrutture bancarie e usava SOLO GENTOO /sbav qualcuno potrebbe per favore controllare se me lo sognato e trovare la GWN relativa?

 

Io non ricordo, tuttavia sarebbe interessante se la cosa venisse fuori, anche l'idea di chiedere tramite GWN é buona.

 *Quote:*   

> A proposito potremmo pubblicizare la ns presenza al LWE sulla GWN

 

Concordo, se possibile cerchiamo di avere un titolo definitivo.

 *Quote:*   

> se il 3d viene bene lo si potrebbe piazzare in stiky fino al lieto evento... ai mod l'ardua sentenza 

 

Concordo, potresti magari editare il post iniziale, metti un paio di colori epr abbellirlo e scrivici qualcosa tipo:

Alla manifestazione i Gechi saranno presenti con un seminario a cura di FonderiaDigitale (22 Settembre, ore 13) dal titolo "blablabla" con delle bellissime slide con il logo dei gechi e simpatizzeranno per quello di Peach (24 ore 16) dal titolo "blabla" anche se le sue slide saranno molto meno belle  :Laughing: 

in questa maniera giá dal primo post ci saranno le info senza cercarle in tutto il thread

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io saro' presente con un talk "reclutamento della claque per i gechi" 
> 
> in pratica mi metto fuori con dei tarball gridando "gekit fresco ! gekit bello ! accattatevi 'nu gekìt !" 
> 
> Coda

 

quindi fai tu l'uomo-sandwich!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> quindi fai tu l'uomo-sandwich!

 

secondo la logica della condivisione: ognuno da in base a quel che puo'.. e io non posso molto di piu'  :Wink: 

P.S.: non é che quelli del milug sono piu' fighi solo perché sono socio milug anch'io, intendiamoci  :Wink: 

E' che quelli di openlabs hanno messo in piedi un'associazione che non mi garba prprio, per due motivi principi:

1) ci sono soci di serie a e di serie b, ma entrambi pagano la quota d'iscrizone (e non mi sembra giusto: o tutti soci uguali, o nessuno paga, salvo sottoscrizioni volontarie)

2) il consiglio direttivo di openlabs, di cui possono far parte solo i soci di serie a, e per cui possono votare solo gli stessi, é formato per 3/4 da persone provenienti dalla stessa azienda... nel senso che sono i tre soci fondatori dell'azienda in questione. Ergo: questi non hanno messo in piedi openlabs per diffondere l'open source, ma per farsi pubblicità... e pure gratuita, in quanto associazione no profit !

P.Q.M. 

mi sono completamente adiafori  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.S.: non é che quelli del milug sono piu' fighi solo perché sono socio milug anch'io, intendiamoci 

 

Non importa, la domanda era "conoscete qualcuno di OL". Punto fine del discorso.

Nel caso ne parliamo meglio innanzi a una birra  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per il titolo: adesso a panza piena ci ragiono!  :Very Happy: 

per la storia di esempi pratici e gia realizzati di uso aziendale di gentoo, sicuramente qualcosa dico nel seminario (anzi parlando con randomaze, era proprio da qui che si voleva partire).. se avete esempi diretti ditecelo. graVZ

----------

## Sparker

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un bel po' di tempo fa avevo letto sulla GWN [mi pare, forse, non sono affatto sicuro di averla letta lì...] che c'era una società di Verona che si occupava di infrastrutture bancarie e usava SOLO GENTOO /sbav qualcuno potrebbe per favore controllare se me lo sognato e trovare la GWN relativa?

 

So che Lan ha qualche contatto con una azienda qui a Verona che basa il suo business su Gentoo, non so se è la stessa, prova a mandare un PM a Lan

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Lo spaevo che non me lo ero sognato! Grazie a Lan ho ritrovato l'azienda di cui sopra: www.euronia.it

 *Quote:*   

> Tratto dalla Newsletter di gentoo.org (14/04/2003)
> 
> Meanwhile Back in Reality: Italian Consultancy Deploys Gentoo Linux
> 
> Verona, a rather attractive spot in Northern Italy, is better known for its historic arena dating from the Roman empire (and notorious for butchering opera master pieces at that same location). A lesser known fact is that it's currently spearheading Gentoo's move to professional corporate use: Euronia, a technology consultancy firm in Verona, made the switch from SuSE to Gentoo Linux for their own computers as early as release 1.0, and started offering services based on Gentoo six months ago. Their customers include Banca Populare di Verona e Ravenna, the largest banking group in the region, where Euronia set up a proxy for 7500 users, a reverse SSL proxy, secure FTP and other servers, all powered by Gentoo Linux. At Antex (a major HR consultancy in Italy), the tax calculations for 150,000 pay checks each month are done on a Gentoo-based SQL server, and a handful of other banks had Euronia switch their web servers to Gentoo as their operating system, too. Euronia's push for Gentoo Linux in corporate server solutions is easily explained: "We find that Gentoo Linux is the most advanced distro available", says Andrea Gagliardi, head of technology at Euronia. "We build solutions for customers, like the servers we usually base on EVMS-enabled Vanilla kernels with a dozen other stable patches thrown in, or our embedded Xfree on Aquapads (diskless tablet PCs). Nothing we've tried makes setting up and deploying all those 
> ...

 

Quindi adesso si pone la domanda, può avere senso fare una sorta di "censimento" delle realtà aziendali che usano gentoo? Basta euronia [che spazia da banche a ... (quello che volete)]? Non so mi metto anche nei panni di chi propone soluzioni gentoo based... Questa potrebbe essere una occasione per acquisire clienti... Chiedo a voi se ha senso, se porta buone cose o se porta tempesta... 

/Ps/

se i mod lo ritengono opportuno, apro un altro thread apposta...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> per la storia di esempi pratici e gia realizzati di uso aziendale di gentoo, sicuramente qualcosa dico nel seminario (anzi parlando con randomaze, era proprio da qui che si voleva partire).. se avete esempi diretti ditecelo. graVZ

 Magari potresti puntare su realtà che sono vicine alla plate, quindi fileserver e webserver.

Quindi per il fileserver la figata di avere a sforzo 0 il modulo OpenAntivirus incluso in Samba [altre distro lo hanno/fanno una cosa simile? A me non pare] così da utilizzare anche ClamAV [che è free per la gioia dei manager, e di qualità per la gioia dei tecnici] senza "sporcare la distro".

Per webserver... boh non ho esperienza ma una succes story simile con apache e qualche modulo un po' rognosetto. Oppure un esempio di setup di proxy/firewall/accrocchio_di_rete a seconda magari di chi ci troveremo davanti...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Grazie a Lan ho ritrovato l'azienda ...

 

Lan ha dei contatti con l'azienda in questione?

Riusciamo a fare una breve mail-intervista con loro per citarli come esempio  all'Expò?

.:deadhead:., ti occupi tu delle "success stories?"

----------

## shev

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> si i mod lo ritengono opportuno, apro un altro thread apposta...

 

Vai tranquillo, continua pure qui. Se vediamo che si crea confusione o merita un topic a parte, splittiamo.

Tornando in argomento, direi che potrebbe essere utile avere qualche nome di ditta che usa gentoo in produzione, con un minimo di intervista/opinioni degli interessati. Non credo ci possano essere problemi, basta avvisare le ditte nominate (che credo saranno più che contente di ricevere pubblicità gratuita). Da parte nostra ci faremmo conoscere anche in ambito aziendale e avremmo maggior materiale per talk e partecipazione varie agli eventi.

Ricordiamoci a questo proposito che, pur non essendo un'aziena, c'è anche l'università di trieste (mi pare) che fa parte di queste realtà "motorizzate gentoo". Per maggiori info si può chiedere a lcars, developer gentoo e persona disponibilissima (ha partecipato anche a webbit tenendo uno dei talk dei gechi, accennando proprio anche a Trieste).

Insomma, imho promossa a pieni voti questa iniziativa. D'altra parte rientra nei piani originari dei gechi, che volevano anche talk preconfezionati su questi temi o cmq materiale di questo genere.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Coda ha contattato quelli del milug, ma purtropo neanche loro hanno stand... Quindi dovremo pompare molto la vendita alla fine dello speech di fonderia...

Magari, se peach vuole, potremmo vendere anche alla fine del suo... In fondo, LUI ha fatto le magliette e LUI usa GIMP, quindi... Quale miglior dimostrazione che GIMP spacca [ma le magliette dei gechi ancora di più!  :Very Happy:  ]...

Poi potremmo "inventarci" una sorta di stand, con i mitici volantini di coda di presentazione di Gentoo, magliette e magari un portatile con gentoo sopra... 

Bisogna vedere come è l'albergo, se ci sono spazi, se gli organizzatori rompono se ci creiamo uno stand nomade...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Lan ha dei contatti con l'azienda in questione?

 Credo di si, ma gli ho mandato un PM chiedendogli di intervenire direttamente qui. *randomaze wrote:*   

> Riusciamo a fare una breve mail-intervista con loro per citarli come esempio  all'Expò? .:deadhead:., ti occupi tu delle "success stories?"

 Lo farei più che volentieri, ma considera che dal 13 al 19 sarò via lontano dal web e quesa settimana sono davvero preso  :Sad:  . Per questo Expò forse sarebbe meglio se se ne occupasse qualcun'altro [magari fonderia stesso che tanto che sarebbe quello cui potrebbe interessare di più avere info precise per integrarle nel suo speech]. I ragazzi di euronia mi sembrano molto propensi al dialogo, basta vedere cosa hanno raccontato sulla GWN e altri scritti presenti sul loro sito  :Smile:  IMHO riguardo euronia e l'Expò si potrebbe puntare sul motivo del loro passaggio da SuSE a Gentoo e magari illustrare il loro lavoro svolto per la banca. Con calma poi magari, potremmo approfondire anche altri aspetti.

Però non sarebbe male l'idea di avere un "referente succes stories" o quantomeno qualcuno che si occupa di raccogliere quanto più materiale possibile su tutte le aziende italiche [e non] che usano gentoo-linux. 

Indubbiamente il lavoro da fare è di marketing e si gioca su 2 fronti. Il primo è quello dell'entrare in contatto con consulenti/realizzatori che fisicamente installano ed usano gentoo per i lavori che sono loro commissionati [vedi euronia]. Il secondo, che è quello dei utenti finali, di coloro che pagano la consulenza, che è quello che credo interessi maggiormente i non-tecnici, quando si parla di linux. 

A chi deve prendere decisioni non interessa l'avere davanti "l'IKEA delle distro linux", quello semmai interessa ai tecnici. Un consulente/tecnico che sa usare i propri ferri da lavoro è una cosa "normale", ma sapere che questa o quell'altra azienda usano gentoo [e magari manco lo sanno] beh quella si che è un'ottima leva.

Euronia con i suoi clienti sono davvero la manna dal cielo. Credo che a livello di importanza, meglio di una banca potrebbe esserci solo una PA o qualche agenzia governativa dal nome figo...

Se gestiamo bene questa cosa, credo che potremmo trovarci ad avere molto materiale utile e molte società, anche piccole che magari passeranno a gentoo. E' un'ottima occasione sfruttiamola bene.

----------

## lan

Eccomi

Scusate ma ho passato una giornata a gardaland ed ho lasciato a  casa il portatile per motivi logistici... allora io si li conosco personalemente, mi hanno aiutato loro con gentoo, fornendomi mensilmente la connessione adsl per aggiornare, (oltre a farmi smanettare su qualche loro macchina). Per la mini intervista non penso ci siano problemi anzi (è publicità gratuita) potete richiedere la mini intervsta, però bisona buttare giù subito le questions così siamo sicuri di avere qualcosa per il linux world expo 

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

Sono tornato dalle vacanze...ma solo fino a domenica, poi riparto per una settimana.

Grandissimi tutti, mi dispiace di non star partecipando a questa organizzazione, ma vedo che ve la cavate alla grande.

Per le success stories io evidenzierei anche UNI Trieste, e magari inviterei qualcuno di quella azienda a parlare di persona con qualcuno dei gechi prima dell'expo per raccogliere dati interessanti, magari opinioni di clienti finali, e opinioni dei tecnici. Forse di persona viene piu facile e "ricco", se loro possono. Poi preparare con questi dati alcune slides e un volantino.... Infatti il problema che mi sorge sulle success stories è: QUANDO e DOVE parlarne, infatti senza stand pare che abbiamo solo lo spazio del talk, che conoscendo fonderia sarà già densissimo di contenuti tecnici....

----------

## doom.it

 *lan wrote:*   

> Per la mini intervista non penso ci siano problemi anzi (è publicità gratuita) potete richiedere la mini intervsta, però bisona buttare giù subito le questions così siamo sicuri di avere qualcosa per il linux world expo 
> 
> 

 

Io darei grosso peso anche a dati e statistiche, che se non ho capito male il target interessano molto....ovviamente se ce ne sono

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> QUANDO e DOVE parlarne, infatti senza stand pare che abbiamo solo lo spazio del talk, che conoscendo fonderia sarà già densissimo di contenuti tecnici....

 

Per le success-stories pensavamo a una/due slide ad azienda (al momento le candidature sarebbero l'uni Trieste e Euronia, qualcuno ne conosce altre?).

Lan, in giornata cerchero di mettere giù una mail che ti invio sul possibile contenuto delle slide relative a Euronia e te la invio... per la mini-intervista facciamo più avanti visto che quella sarà un poco più completa e verrà destinata al sito...

Oggi cercerò di contattare anche lcars.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

passami le domande che gli fai,onde evitare sovrapposizioni.

abbiamo 1 o 2 ore?

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> passami le domande che gli fai,onde evitare sovrapposizioni.
> 
> abbiamo 1 o 2 ore?

 

1 ora.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11.00  13.00 	Relatore 	Alfonso Fuggetta - Docente presso il politecnico di Milano
> 
> Titolo 	Software libero e open source: aspetti tecnici ed economici
> ...

 

----------

## Raffo

siete anche su linux pro  :Very Happy: 

lo stavo sfogliando quando mi cade un occhio su un box a pagina 29 e leggo "ore 16 gimp, un software open source per il fotoritocco e la grafica 2d matteo pescarin, membro della comunità gimp".

fonderia invece nn è citato perchè l'articolo è su linux pro ovviamente e parlano solo della parte da loro guidata....

p.s. nn si potrebbe avere un filmato dei talk di fonderia e peach?? sarebbe bello per chi come me nn può venire a milano...

----------

## anborn

Esiliato in terra straniera (Francia), noto con piacere che a Milano il mondo gira ancora..  :Wink: 

Giusto un salutino e un in bocca al lupo per l'Expo.

Byez

AnB

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Esiliato in terra straniera (Francia), noto con piacere che a Milano il mondo gira ancora.. 

 

Visto? Ve l'ho detto che era ancora vivo  :Mr. Green: 

Ciao Anborn, torna presto (non prima di aver "castigato" per benino le francesi  :Wink:  )!

----------

## doom.it

Allora: chi va e quando???

Io personalmente preferirei il venerdi per comodità mia, anche se so che il talk di fonderia è di mercoledi.... (ma venerdì c'è anche il caro Peach)

----------

## Peach

personalmente sono preso con le bombe, casa mia sembra un deposito di qualsiasi genere di cose e in questi istanti sto cercando di scrivere qualcosa sul talk quindi per questi e altri innumerevoli motivi sarò presente solo il 24 il occasione del mio talk  :Smile: 

non scappate alla fine che andiamo a brindare da qualche parte, mi pare il minimo

----------

## randomaze

Aggiornamento:

Causa problemi dell'ultimo istante il talk dal titolo "Gentoo Linux: Introduzione e Uso in Azienda" ha cambiato relatore, non più FonderiaDigitale ma codadilupo.

Restano ivariate data e ora (22 Settembre ore 13)

L'accesso al Expò é gratuito, la segreteria tuttavia consiglia di stampare e compilare a casa il modulo che si può scaricare dal sito in modo da guadagnare tempo (altrimenti ve lo dovete compilare sul posto...)

Quanto alla birra di Peach vedrò di esserci  :Smile: 

EDIT: La cosa é anche sulla GWN, grazie a .:deadhead:.  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> p.s. nn si potrebbe avere un filmato dei talk di fonderia e peach?? sarebbe bello per chi come me nn può venire a milano...

 

Io ho una telecamera digitale, se coda è d'accordo posso riprenderlo, anche se un filmatino di un'oretta è poi un po' pesante da scaricare.

Ditemi se ne vale la pena.

Per Peach invece, il suo intervento coincide con quello di Fabio Spelta, Fondatore e Coordinatore del PROGETTO ECDL LIBRE, a cui volevo assistere...

P.S. Ma lasceranno fare le riprese?

----------

## randomaze

 *leonida wrote:*   

> se coda è d'accordo posso riprenderlo

 

Dopo tutto l'alcol che gli ho fatto bere per convincerlo a non aver paura del pubblico stimo che perima di fare una richiesta del genere dobbiamo attendere la nona tequila  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Ma lasceranno fare le riprese?

 

Beh, se la camera non pesa troppo tanto vale provare  :Wink: 

----------

## leonida

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, se la camera non pesa troppo tanto vale provare 

 

Ok, salvo imprevisti, ci vediamo li.

.L.

----------

## Yoghi

 *leonida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho una telecamera digitale, se coda è d'accordo posso riprenderlo, anche se un filmatino di un'oretta è poi un po' pesante da scaricare.
> 
> Ditemi se ne vale la pena.

 

vale la pena  :Wink: 

Io ci saro il 22 dove ci si becca? ;D

----------

## doom.it

 *leonida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Ma lasceranno fare le riprese?

 

Credo di si, comunque mi raccomando porta un cavalletto e potendo un microfono direzionale decente  :Wink:  (o ricordati di attaccare alla videocamera uno dei microfoni extra che ci saranno sicuramente sul tavolo del relatore)

----------

## leonida

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Credo di si, comunque mi raccomando porta un cavalletto e potendo un microfono direzionale decente  (o ricordati di attaccare alla videocamera uno dei microfoni extra che ci saranno sicuramente sul tavolo del relatore)

 

Non me ne vogliano le signore, ma ho anche una valletta seminuda come presentatrice e un impianto luci da 10000 watt  :Smile: 

A parte gli scherzi, spero di riuscire a recuperare un cavalletto, oltre a quello so solo schiacciare il tasto play una volta per iniziare e la seconda per smettere. Cmq se qualcuno ha un microfono direzionale decente vedremo di attaccarlo.

.L.

----------

## doom.it

causa impegni universitari non sarò presente domani.

Fra l'altro un'afonia importante mi avrebbe impedito di parlare a chiunque se non sottovoce  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Fra l'altro un'afonia importante mi avrebbe impedito di parlare a chiunque se non sottovoce 

 

Avresti potuto usare i sottotitoli con xosd  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *leonida wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi, spero di riuscire a recuperare un cavalletto, oltre a quello so solo schiacciare il tasto play una volta per iniziare e la seconda per smettere. Cmq se qualcuno ha un microfono direzionale decente vedremo di attaccarlo.
> 
> .L.

 Wow... anche le riprese! Poi però ne voglio una copia  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

news dell'ultimo minuto: ci sono pure io , me so liBBBerato, ho finalmente trovato casa a roma (esperienza che consiglio a tutti.. di NON fare)

----------

## leonida

 *leonida wrote:*   

> spero di riuscire a recuperare un cavalletto

 

Mi dispiace ma non sono riuscito a recuperarlo, cmq se qualcuno volesse portarlo le riprese verranno + stabili  :Rolling Eyes: .

.L.

----------

## =DvD=

Solo per documentare che io sarei voluto venire, ma ho avuto lo scritto il 21 e l'orale il 23 dell'esame di fisica  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Solo per documentare che io sarei voluto venire, ma ho avuto lo scritto il 21 e l'orale il 23 dell'esame di fisica 

 

beh, che problema c'è? sei sempre libero per il 24!  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> sei sempre libero per il 24! 

 

Il 24 ricordati di prendere un portatile con le slide...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Solo per documentare che io sarei voluto venire, ma ho avuto lo scritto il 21 e l'orale il 23 dell'esame di fisica  
> 
> beh, che problema c'è? sei sempre libero per il 24! 

 

MM milano il 24... mumble... mmm stasera tardi vedo di organizzarmi, potrei anche fare un salto!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

appena tornato dallo speech..

Deadhead ha fatto un bel lavoro davvero, me pareva un venditore!  :Very Happy: 

E' stato girato anche un filmino, con tanto di esordio "gesu' linux" (quando vedete il filmato capirete)  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Deadhead ha fatto un bel lavoro davvero, me pareva un venditore! 

 

Beh non scordiamo che si tratta di uno che viene dalla gavetta, vendeva magliette dei gechi  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. Quindi il relatore é stato .:deadhead:.?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si ha 'relato' tutto lui, io ho solo portato fisicamente le slide (sono stato regredito a fattorino  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si ha 'relato' tutto lui, io ho solo portato fisicamente le slide (sono stato regredito a fattorino )

 

In attesa del filmato ci dici qualcosa in più? C'era molta gente? Qualcuno che si é avvicinato a fare domande/parlare?

----------

## leonida

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> E' stato girato anche un filmino, con tanto di esordio "gesu' linux" (quando vedete il filmato capirete) 

 

Sto trasferendo il filmato dalla telecamera all'HD, saranno circa 10 giga  :Smile: 

Dopo lo trasformo in mpg in varie dimensioni per non fare file pesantissimi,

...poi cosa ne faccio? Posso ospitarlo su un mio server a 10Mbit per un po', poi mi dite.

Cmq le riprese sono quelle che sono, ho recuperato un cavalletto fotografico e quindi i movimenti della camera sono  un po' a scatti, le immagini ogni tanto sfuocate e niente microfono direzionale decente e quindi l'audio è quello che è, insomma una cosa molto naif  :Smile: 

Appena ho qualche cosa da mettere online vi faccio sapere.

.L.

P.S. Ev, iniziamo un altro thread?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si ha 'relato' tutto lui, io ho solo portato fisicamente le slide (sono stato regredito a fattorino )

 No, dai, tu hai anche fatto partire ben 2 connessioni dal portatile fornito dal Linux World Expò al tuo, per permettermi di far vedere al pubblico come emerge funzionava. Peccato che quando, verso la fine della presentazione, sono passato alla console con la connessione, il proiettore si sia oscurato  :Sad:  Poi mi hanno spiegato che avrei dovuto ridare dal portatile il comando di output sul proiettore  :Embarassed:  : ma io non lo sapevo! *randomaze wrote:*   

> In attesa del filmato ci dici qualcosa in più? C'era molta gente? Qualcuno che si é avvicinato a fare domande/parlare?

 Credo che ce ne fossero circa ~25, ma potrei sbagliarmi: non ci azzecco mai con i numeri.

Ringrazio fin da subito Leonida per il supporto che ci ha dato, filmando il tutto.

Pur considerando lo speech riuscito come esposizione, forse quello presentato al Webbit poteva andare più che bene. Chiedo conferma a coda e fonderia che erano tra il pubblico, ma io non credo di aver visto "facce da azienda"... Spero di sbagliarmi.

Due o tre persone si sono avvicinate, ma l'argomento che più ha tenuto banco è stato il distcc  :Wink:  ed un intraprendente signore che ci ha suggerito di inserire nell'handbook una segnalazione a kudzu [il sistema di riconoscimento e configurazione dell'hardware di RH che poi knoppix ha migliorato]. Grazie a kudzu infatti lui è riuscito ad ottenere un file X86Config funzionante. Da approfondire sta cosa...

Per impressioni generali sul Linux World Expò, magari ci si vede al gentoo-pub

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *leonida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto trasferendo il filmato dalla telecamera all'HD, saranno circa 10 giga 
> 
> Dopo lo trasformo in mpg in varie dimensioni per non fare file pesantissimi,
> ...

 [mode narcisismo ON]

A me piacerebbe aver il filmato con la miglior qualità possibile  :Cool:   :Cool:  anche a costo di scaricar tutti e 10 GB  :Smile:  A proposito.. quanto tiene un DVD? Hai un masterizzatore DVD? tu paghi la banda? Hai sufficiente spazio sul tuo server?

Passando invece a cose più fattibili, credi che sia possibile tirar fuori dal filmanto un paio di foto? Mi ero dienticato della macchina e mi piacerebbe, oltre al video, avere anche delle foto del mio primo speech  :Smile: [mode narcisismo OFF]

grazie Leonida!

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> [mode narcisismo ON]

 

@Fonderia: Oh, mio dio ! Abbiamo creato un mostro !  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## leonida

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> A me piacerebbe aver il filmato con la miglior qualità possibile   anche a costo di scaricar tutti e 10 GB  A proposito.. quanto tiene un DVD? Hai un masterizzatore DVD? tu paghi la banda? Hai sufficiente spazio sul tuo server?
> 
> Passando invece a cose più fattibili, credi che sia possibile tirar fuori dal filmanto un paio di foto? Mi ero dienticato della macchina e mi piacerebbe, oltre al video, avere anche delle foto del mio primo speech 

 

Si posso fare anche un DVD, adesso sto comprimendo i filmati in varie dimesioni per metterle online, (Ci vuole cira un'ora e 1/2 ogni volta).

I 10 Gb sono su un hd Firewire esterno e quindi posso portalro in giro (ma i file sorgenti sono fatti con iMovie e l'HD è in formato Mac HFS+), cmq posso fare il DVD e te lo passo la prima volta che ci vediamo... ma lasciatemi qualche gg.

Le immagini sono comunque molto gialle per l'illuminazione artificiale.

.L.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   [mode narcisismo ON] 
> 
> @Fonderia: Oh, mio dio ! Abbiamo creato un mostro ! 
> 
> Coda

 

si appunto, ormai e' il venditore ufficiale dei gechi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

 *leonida wrote:*   

> ... i file sorgenti sono fatti con iMovie e l'HD è in formato Mac HFS+...
> 
> ...Le immagini sono comunque molto gialle per l'illuminazione artificiale

 

Beh te la butto li...... installa Final Cut Express e sistema il colore con quello (non sognarti di farlo con iMovie, il risultato sarebbe scarso, e il tempo di elaborazione indecoroso)

----------

## leonida

Per i narcisisti notturni, ecco le prime due compressioni (il filmato dura 54 min.):

http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/Gechiatlinuxworld_mail.mov 160x120 circa 20 Mb

http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/Gechiatlinuxworld_web.mov 240x180 circa 47 Mb

Il 320x240 lo faccio domani, adesso vado a nanna.

Ciao, .L.

P.S. Purtroppo per ora non ho FinalCut installato.  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *leonida wrote:*   

> http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/Gechiatlinuxworld_web.mov 240x180 circa 47 Mb

 

Scarica anche bene  :Very Happy:  . Adesso aspetto che scarichi

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Scarica anche bene  . Adesso aspetto che scarichi

 

 :Shocked:  Chiamalo bene... sta scaricando a 280KB/sec   :Exclamation: 

----------

## leonida

 *leonida wrote:*   

> Il 320x240 lo faccio domani, adesso vado a nanna.

 

Eccolo pronto:

http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/Gechiatlinuxworld_cd.mov 320x240 circa 185 Mb

Sto preparando un AVI in formato grande ma occorrono circa 3 ore per la compressione, per oggi pom/sera sarà in linea.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Chiamalo bene... sta scaricando a 280KB/sec

 

L'insostenibile leggerezza della fibra  :Wink: 

.L.

P.S. Solo il 240x180 dovrebbe essere pronto per lo streaming, ovvero si dovrebbe iniziare a vedere il filmato senza attendere che venga tutto scaricato, per gli altri due no. Me lo confermate? Ev. li ricomprimo con la stessa opzione.

----------

## randomaze

 *leonida wrote:*   

> P.S. Solo il 240x180 dovrebbe essere pronto per lo streaming, ovvero si dovrebbe iniziare a vedere il filmato senza attendere che venga tutto scaricato, per gli altri due no.

 

Io non posso confermare... qui al lavoro ho problemi con i .mov, dopo vedo di litigare un poco con il PC!

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Chiamalo bene... sta scaricando a 280KB/sec  

 

3 minuti a 760kb/s  :Smile:  Peccato solo che ora nn posso vederlo qui, quando sono a casa me lo sparo  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

li mortacce vostra.

ma tanto anche io da inizio mese saro' fibroso!   :Cool: 

----------

## federico

Cmq ci terrei a ricordare a quelli che pensano che la fibra di fw sia una figata che difatti non e' davvero cosi', download a parte hai solo limitazioni e menate.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per quanto mi riguarda il concetto di 'figata' sta sopratutto nei bassi tempi di latenza piuttosto che nella banda. cmq siamo ot  :Razz: 

----------

## leonida

 *federico wrote:*   

> download a parte hai solo limitazioni e menate.

 

[OT] Scusate non era mia intenzione 'tirarmela', cmq concordo con federcio [/OT]

Ancora un'ora per la compressione dell'avi, ma purtroppo adesso devo scappare in "ufficio" e riuscirò  a metterlo online nel  tardo pomeriggio/sera.

A dopo, .L.

----------

## Yoghi

Ave ragazzi, 

lo speach è andato bene secondo me  :Wink:  le slide erano buone peccato per il finale che era quello che alcuni stavano aspettando, cmq. very good   :Cool: 

PS: scusa se mi sono messo a ridere alla fine, ma il mio amico con cui ero venuto ha fatto una battuta e ho riso  :Wink:  [tu nn eri compreso nella battuta]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Ave ragazzi, 
> 
> lo speach è andato bene secondo me  le slide erano buone peccato per il finale che era quello che alcuni stavano aspettando, cmq. very good  
> 
> PS: scusa se mi sono messo a ridere alla fine, ma il mio amico con cui ero venuto ha fatto una battuta e ho riso  [tu nn eri compreso nella battuta]

 Ma perchè non sei passato a salutare mannaggia! Mi sembravi una faccia conosciuta, al webbit, ma non ne ero sicuro, inoltre poi sei scomparso. C'erano anche Codadilupo e FonderiaDigitale: non li hai visti?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io l'ho riconosciuto dopo averlo fissato per mezzora  :Smile:  ma lui non ha riconosciuto me.. infatti pensava che fossi TU .. me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoghi

bha guarda vi avevo visto gia entrambi ma nn ricordavo l'associazione corretta volto -> nick  :Wink:  cmq. son scappato con il mio amico perchè ho visto che avevi da fare e noi avevamo fame  :Rolling Eyes:  cmq. avevo anche un treno da andare a prendere quindi zak son annato! tanto vi ribecchero prima o poi! :p

----------

## leonida

 *leonida wrote:*   

> Sto preparando un AVI in formato grande ma occorrono circa 3 ore per la compressione, per oggi pom/sera sarà in linea.

 

Scusate il ritardo, ma alla prima compressione mancava l'audio ed ho dovuto rifare tutto.

http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/Gechiatlinuxworld.avi 720x576 circa 329 Mb

Ho fatto anche una paginetta con le anteprime del filmato in formato reale.

Settimana prox preparo il DVD per .:deadhead:. ed alla prima occasione ve lo consegno.

.L.

----------

## Guglie

LinuxWorld finito..

anche la presentazione di Peach era molto ben fatta   :Very Happy: 

peccato che hanno stringato un po' tutte le presentazioni, perchè alcune meritavano davvero, e sono state tagliate un po' sul più bello..

----------

## [m0nt0]

LXE finished, congratulazioni a Peach per il suo peech, molto interessante e bello, mi spiace solo non aver avuto tempo di presentarmi, sarà per un'altra volta.

Sarò per un'altra volta anche per le magliette fighissime dei gechi visto che non c'era nessuno a venderle   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Alla prossima volta, e speriamo di vederci!

Ciao!!

----------

## MyZelF

...e bravo .:deadhead:.   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> LinuxWorld finito..
> 
> anche la presentazione di Peach era molto ben fatta  
> 
> peccato che hanno stringato un po' tutte le presentazioni, perchè alcune meritavano davvero, e sono state tagliate un po' sul più bello..

 

Affermativo, la sessione di Multimedia era davvero interessante, al di là degli interventi generici e generali su open source e creatività, direi che è stato superlativo il talk del coder di hydrogen  :Exclamation:  e per niente male nemmeno il coder di make human  :Exclamation:  (plugin di blender), non posso non citare le idee e progetti interessanti di quelli de "la leggenda del rospo smeraldino" (si chiamava così?  :Confused:  ) e la presenza imperativa di mr. vice-sgi Mc Namara... sbav...

 *[m0nt0] wrote:*   

> LXE finished, congratulazioni a Peach per il suo peech, molto interessante e bello, mi spiace solo non aver avuto tempo di presentarmi, sarà per un'altra volta.
> 
> Sarò per un'altra volta anche per le magliette fighissime dei gechi visto che non c'era nessuno a venderle

 

l'unico che si prestava a fare da uomo sandwich (deadhead) si è reso irreperibile... che ci vuoi fare?  :Laughing: 

cmq sarebbe davvero stata inattuabile la cosa, se non consegna specifica ad hoc.

Per quanto riguarda il LWE personalmente non ho avuto modo di visitarlo per bene, anche se mi è parso di capire ci non fosse granchè di interessante da vedere tra i "soliti" stand, ma da quello che ho visto, anche parlandone al mini-gentoo-pub con gli altri, una cosa era fondamentale su cui si sforzassero: due cartelli in più per indirizzare nella direzione giusta sarebbero stati indispensabili... ma che dico... FONDAMENTALI! Tutti i soldi che hanno sprecato in blocchi cartacei ad ogni seminario potevano impiegarli in cartelli ed indicazioni o qualche guida da distribuire insieme al badge!!! (una foto come si diceva alle indicazioni TOILETTES per scendere nella zona .org ci sarebbe voluta).

Oltre a questo potrei solo spendere due parole sull'accoglienza riservata ai relatori: mi hanno inviato una mail fantasma (da me mai ricevuta - ho appena controllato) su una conferma per il buffet relatori (al quale sono comunque riuscito ad entrare - non ho capito se mi avevano offerto di andarmene al macdrive lì vicino per schero o altro, ma insistendo..), e il buono caffè era usufruibile solo da dopo le 16:30 (la pausa del seminario è stata prima delle 16:00) e quando finalmente si è conclusa la sessione stavano già sbaraccando tutto... un caffeeeee pls!!!

Per concludere con le difficoltà tecniche anche con i loro mezzi: ne è la conferma la parte finale del filmato dell'intervento di deadhead. Tutti i loro sforzi nel diminuire il più possibile il cosiddetto "scambio di pc tra i relatori" e bla bla bla, pare sia risultato VANO grazie all'OCULATO uso di WODINWS eXPerienza che ci ha deliziato inutilmente... 

e poi mi chiedo perchè mi hanno domandato:

 *Quote:*   

> Le saremmo grati se ci comunicasse il prima possibile se la sua
> 
> presentazione sarà in Windows o in Linux. 

 

e poi come fai a dire al sig. egr. sup. fan. dio. McNamara "usi il nostro pc"? Dovrebbero ringraziare la Pazienza di chi si è trovato costretto a presentare una "struttura" audio avanzata e professionale sotto linux, con delle slides!! Per me è un po' come far assaggiare un dolce facendone vedere la foto...

Pazienza, che, comunque, ci è stata gentilmente messa a disposizione dai sistemi GNU/Linux

grazie a tutti quelli che ci credono  :Smile: 

----------

## [m0nt0]

 *Quote:*   

>  due cartelli in più per indirizzare nella direzione giusta sarebbero stati indispensabili... ma che dico... FONDAMENTALI!

 

Concordo pienamente, non solo per trovare le aule degli speech vari, ma anche per trovare proprio l'hotel visto che il bus navetta aveva 2 posti uno per il  conducente e uno per suo figlio, ci è toccato prendere il bus normale e trovare l'hotel dopo è stato un vero e proprio show.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il LWE personalmente non ho avuto modo di visitarlo per bene, anche se mi è parso di capire ci non fosse granchè di interessante da vedere tra i "soliti" stand,

 

Si, non c'era molto da vedere, ma li ho visto e provato looking glass visto che non riesco a installarlo... CHE GRAN FIGATA!!!!

@Peach: Io non so se ti ricordi o se mi hai notato sono quello che verso la meta di make human è andato via, avevo una magliette nera con scritto "Reverse Engineer" pantaloncini e capelli lunghi biono-rossastri.

Ma ci vedremo senz'altro ad un gentoo-pub o ad un'altra manifestazione

----------

## Guglie

 *Quote:*   

> già,Tutti i loro sforzi nel diminuire il più possibile il cosiddetto "scambio di pc tra i relatori" e bla bla bla, pare sia risultato VANO grazie all'OCULATO uso di WODINWS eXPerienza che ci ha deliziato inutilmente... 

 

già , mi sono un po' stupito anche io che tutti i relatori usassero Windows..

----------

## botta

Finalmente ho avuto un po' di tempo per vedere il video di leonida!

Grande deadhead!!! 

Gechi revolution!!!

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> Finalmente ho avuto un po' di tempo per vedere il video di leonida!
> 
> Grande deadhead!!! 
> 
> Gechi revolution!!!

 

Quoto in pieno, complimenti a tutti (splendido il filmato, voglio leonida a tutti gli eventi gechi!)  :Smile: 

/me dispiaciuto di non essersi potuto liberare in tempo per partecipare ad almeno uno dei due talk  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *[m0nt0] wrote:*   

> @Peach: Io non so se ti ricordi o se mi hai notato sono quello che verso la meta di make human è andato via, avevo una magliette nera con scritto "Reverse Engineer" pantaloncini e capelli lunghi biono-rossastri.

 

Io ti ho visto. Quando sei uscito ero seduto sugli scalini dell'ingresso  :Razz: 

Comunque mi associo alle critiche alla navetta aperiodica.... grazie alla quale ho perso peach e sono arrivato solo dopo che make human aveva iniziato.

Ottime conferenze.

Peccato che i .org fossero in cantina.

----------

## Dhaki

Allora, prima di tutto complimenti a Peach, la tua presentazione é stata chiara e concisa   :Very Happy:  .

Le presentazioni mi sono piaciute molto, sopprattutto la parte di Linux for Multimedia. Ho sentito cose veramente interessanti. Peccato che per prendere il treno sono partito a metà della presentazione di Hydrogen   :Sad:  .

Raggiungere l'hotel é stata una vera e proprio odissea... E, a proposito, ho fatto la foto al cartello "toilette"   :Very Happy:  , questa sera la pubblico.

Peccatissimo per le magliette dei Gechi, che non ho potuto comprare... 

Bé, complessivamente posso dire di essere abbastanza soddisfatto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

LinuxWorld finito..

 *[m0nt0] wrote:*   

> LXE finished, congratulazioni a Peach per il suo peech, molto interessante e bello, mi spiace solo non aver avuto tempo di presentarmi, sarà per un'altra volta.
> 
> Sarò per un'altra volta anche per le magliette fighissime dei gechi visto che non c'era nessuno a venderle

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> l'unico che si prestava a fare da uomo sandwich (deadhead) si è reso irreperibile... che ci vuoi fare? 
> 
> cmq sarebbe davvero stata inattuabile la cosa, se non consegna specifica ad hoc.

 Adess... la verità è che io ero già mentalmente pronto a sgusciare nell'ombra e vender magliette [le nostre danno ampiamente la merda a quelle di Debian. Solo che loro avevano un banchetto, uffa  :Confused: ] ma martedì dopo che sono tornato dalla francia mi hanno riferito che le magliette NON ce n'erano da vendere. E quindi poi mi sono riciclato come chairman... E' stato divertente, anche se in alcuni punti potevo scorrer via più lisci senza arrampicarmi troppo sugli specchi. Vi ringrazio dei complimenti, speriamo che lo speech porti a dei risultati concreti  :Smile:  Ringrazio coda e Randomaze per il mini-gentoo-pub per preparare lo speech di 48 ore dopo e Fonderia per aver portato portatile ed aver creato una connessione ssh tra il portatile LWE ed il suo [peccato però che poi non ci sia stato il tempo di usarla]

 *Peach wrote:*   

> *due cartelli in più
> 
> *accoglienza riservata ai relatori
> 
> *difficoltà tecniche anche con i loro mezzi

 

Io sono diventato relatore in corso, ma 4 info in più in croce ci stavano sia su come arrivare da S.Donato , sia su dove erano gli spazi per conferenze... Non c'era un cavolo di agenda chiara con ora e luogo [al webbit c'era ed era tutto MOLTO più chiaro!]. Per non parlare poi di quella baggianata del portatile messo a disposizione da loro...

I ragazzi di OpenSkills mi hanno detto che quando loro al mattino sono arrivati non c'era neanche il proiettore, ma una  lavagna luminosa! Ed il microfono ce lo siamo dovuti far dare noi, la sala [lo sgabuzzino] .org pavillion era davvero  un buco, scomodo da raggiungere e quasi nascosto dall'ambiente standiste carine e depliant patinati... Nel tentativo di salvare capra e cavoli a sto LWE hanno vinto marketing e money...

Io un bel giro sl piano business me lo sono fatto ma la prima impressione che ho avuto è stata quella di esser allo SMAU [brr... sento freddo!]. Ed anche al secondo giro non ho notato nulla che, a parte un paio di standiste...

Alla fine avrei dato una amabile passata di napalm, se non fosse che ho conosciuto un po' la redazione di linux pratico e linux & Co ed ho fatto 4 chiacchere con un ragazzo di una società romana...

Di positivo poco altro.

Andando in giro con coda confermo l'avvistamento di almeno 5 portatili cn swodniw px

Molto più promettenti sono a questo punto il Webbit del 2005 dove finalmente anche a Milano ci sarà possibilità di stand e il proximo LinuxDay [che è meglio iniziare ad organizzare fin da subito, no?  :Wink: ]

iauz

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... e il proximo LinuxDay [che è meglio iniziare ad organizzare fin da subito, no? ]
> 
> 

 

allora vada per firenze? dove compileremo il CHiantiKernel (il kernel che non schianta) e dove finalmente portero' il caffe' a coda?

----------

## Peach

 :Exclamation:  molto importante  :Exclamation: 

posto un link che sicuramente sarà interessante leggere riguardo la passata edizione del Linux World Expo!!!

http://michele.sciabarra.com/page/LeScuseDelLinuxWorldExpo

 :Exclamation: 

mi pare una gran cosa... grande Sciabarrà  :Wink: 

----------

## leonida

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  (una foto come si diceva alle indicazioni TOILETTES per scendere nella zona .org ci sarebbe voluta).

 

Ecco la foto del toilette.org pavilion.

----------

